# Newish Arrival... Returned From Bienne - Omega Lobster Speedsonic



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Well... Back when dinosaurs roamed the earth I bought this as a bit of a clunker... Ok it wasnâ€™t that long back, but it was in Aug/Sept 07... I didnâ€™t think much of it at all... It came on a well made custom leather strap that aped the original bracelet / strap (some did come on straps), but it just didnâ€™t do it for me... It also had a problem with the mins subdial and was a bit beat up... It still cost a packet, sigh.... Omegamania... Pah! Lol..




























(more to come)


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

I figured Id get it done up and then probably sell it on to fund something else. I couldnâ€™t sell it as it was so I sent it off to Bienne for some real TLC and during the 37 weeks it would take I started the search for a bracelet... I found one after 33weeks, and it cost a whapping US$600!!! These are well and truly NLA now and omega say they wont make any more... Even spare links are now rare... Sigh...

Anyway its now back and it has a few small issues so will go back (on is that I can actually unclasp it when on the wrist as its so tight, and the local Omega people wont touch this bracelet in case they ruin it!), but I wont sell it now.... I bloody love it... What was a rough clunker that fel horrible on the wrist now works pefectly on the wrist as the bracelet has made it come alive... So, my advice... Never ever get a Lobster without the full tail as it feels unweighted on anything but the real deal... So you need the full Lobby experience to enjoy it 














































(more to come)


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

As you can see the Dial was swapped... I hated the mirror dial it had from new... Totally stupid and impossible to use, and Omegas should be blue  I chose my fave Omega dial which is blue and grey... Wonderful with new full size hands, much nicer than the older ones. (BTW omega no longer has mirror dials in stock for these)





































(more to come)


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

You gotta love this bracelet and head combo... Superb and totally 70s in a good way. Great size and very wearable and balanced.




























(more to come)


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Some pics for Foz... Lobster and Kai Shun... Just need some butter and garlic now   :lol:




























(more to come)


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

how cool is that


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

A few more photos for those who arent already Lobstered out... LOL!




























(....Thatâ€™s all Folks!)


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Mmm that Lobster is mouth watering Jon :drool: you don't see many of those about, but if I had to have one it would have to be the blue dialed version.

It really is an awesome piece, well worth it IMO :thumbsup:


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Another lovely piece Jon


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

Lovely piece - an amazing example of just how adventurous Omega was in those days :thumbup:


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Looks stunning, Jon. Glad you found the bracelet - I agree without it the watch just doesn't work.

I'm glad it's a keeper too


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Gorgeous watch. Love it. :wub: Wear it in good health.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Thanks Guys!

Phil, Its really grey with dark blue subdials, but the sunlight shows ups the grain and reflected blue from the rehaut ring... Its quite something in the metal when it catches the sunlight and hard to capture on camera... as for worth it, yep I agree... but dont get into one of these thinking it will be cheap, the restoration was huge money compared to a normal speedy etc...

Alan, Cheers mate!

Stanford, Indeed... I have quite a collection of Omega's adventurous oddities now... lol. ChronoQuartz, MC, Ploprof etc

Rich, me too... Its not often I do such a switch on how I feel about a watch... had it been working right Id have flipped it on receipt as it was... oops :huh: h34r:


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Great result Jon, it looks the business on the bracelet :yes:


----------



## Mr Gilbo (Apr 24, 2008)

This is a beautiful watch. Love it!

Was looking to buy myself a new Planet Ocean for my 30th in four months time. BUT.. having spent some time on this site I am really being drawn to the fabulous older omegas.


----------



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

Top piece...the band is awesome.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Thanks Guys!

John, the bracelet makes these watches really... Im so glad I persevered to find one. It came from Turkey in the end... LOL

Gilbo, Each to his own of course, but for me the vintage Omegas are way nicer than the modern ones and much better value...

Alexus, Cheers mate!


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Dunno how you do it Jon....but bloody glad you do! Beeeyuuutiful


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

JonW said:


> Thanks Guys!
> 
> Phil, Its really grey with dark blue subdials, but the sunlight shows ups the grain and reflected blue from the rehaut ring... Its quite something in the metal when it catches the sunlight and hard to capture on camera... as for worth it, yep I agree... but dont get into one of these thinking it will be cheap, the restoration was huge money compared to a normal speedy etc...


Jon these have long gone past what I'm prepared to pay for one, will have to make do with getting the pleasure from looking at yours


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Im not sure myself mate... I just spent ages looking for one and this one came along, I was in Italy which put people off... it was partly broken which put people off... it had no bracelet which put people off.... and should have put me off too - I could have bought a better one or a dead one with bracelet and saved money in the long run... but who cares now, its great! 

Id love to say the 37 weeks flew by... but they didnt ... and the extra 5 weeks whilst I delayed the final stages so they could do the bracelet (and not to my expectations) hurt worse than anything... I'll be without it agina for 6weeks I suspect while they sort out the niggles... but then it will be staying... Luckily Ive secured another speedsonic (non lobster) in the interim LOL


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

PhilM said:


> JonW said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Guys!
> ...


Yeah I hear that Phil, I bought this almost a year ago and the prices were more sane then... not sane sane, but more so...


----------



## Mr Gilbo (Apr 24, 2008)

JonW said:


> Gilbo, Each to his own of course, but for me the vintage Omegas are way nicer than the modern ones and much better value...


Totally agree now. The Omega owners on here have opened my eyes.

Tho a young lad I had the unfortunate pleasure of dealing with last night, early 20s, had the Planet Ocean one I want. I've tried it on in the jewellers and liked it. But seeing him in it last night has really put me off. He was a complete arrogant ******!

Now looking for something else, if I can from 1978.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Very nice Jon......

I cant believe it was almost a year ago you got it!


----------



## grahamr (Jun 25, 2007)

Asolutely Freekin' Awsome....


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Wow Jon, that is jaw droppingly stunning, love it :drool:


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

Nice one Jon.

Really have to disagree about the mirror dial though. :tongue2: (Although, you're right, that dial does look good.)

I've been so b*st*rd busy at work for the last few weeks, I haven't had time to call Omega to find out how much extra they want to restore the dial on mine.

Who are you going to get to adjust the bracelet? I've given Omega my wrist size, so they can adjust it, but I've been wondering what to do if it is too tight or too loose. I don't think I'd even trust the local AD to adjust it (and the same with battery changes :blink: )

Very, very cool!


----------



## Bill_uk (Jun 8, 2008)

gobsmacked!!! never seen one before its mega big and that bracelet is the dogs danglies well done mate


----------



## Bill_uk (Jun 8, 2008)

i know ebay mad i am but after seeing yours mate looked them up and saw this not as nice as yours but still a nice watch


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Trust me that's going to go a lot higher


----------



## Bill_uk (Jun 8, 2008)

PhilM said:


> Trust me that's going to go a lot higher


sorry Phil went for Â£1328


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Yeah I'm surprised at that


----------



## Zessa (Apr 9, 2008)

Jon....just love that 002 dial on the lobby. Methinks a dial change for mine might be in order!?

I know what you mean about the whole love / hate thing. Of all the watches I've got the lobby is the one that constantly teeters on the brink of disposal. Goes on the wrist and then all's forgiven and it goes back in the box safe for another day.

I still find it a little strange to look at on the wrist - it feels substantial but when you look at it is seems small on the wrist - in the end a very strange and fascinating watch!

I think I might send mine to STS soon for some TLC. Be a shame to flip it when it's not in pristine condition :lol: (yeah right - like that's going to happen)


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Who. Me? said:


> Nice one Jon.
> 
> Really have to disagree about the mirror dial though. :tongue2: (Although, you're right, that dial does look good.)
> 
> ...


hey each to their own  The mirror dial wasnt for me but hey were all different  

Er adjusting the bracelet is simpler then anything else on earth... the links are held in with psring loaded pins and you can just push them in and out comes the link. fine adjustment is done on the clasp... simple!


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Bill_uk said:


> PhilM said:
> 
> 
> > Trust me that's going to go a lot higher
> ...


That was mental cheap imho... I wasnt restored but looked ok and it ran ok he said... on bracelet too... amazing value... someone got a bargain!


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Zessa said:


> Jon....just love that 002 dial on the lobby. Methinks a dial change for mine might be in order!?
> 
> I know what you mean about the whole love / hate thing. Of all the watches I've got the lobby is the one that constantly teeters on the brink of disposal. Goes on the wrist and then all's forgiven and it goes back in the box safe for another day.
> 
> ...


Mike, Trust me... restore it and you'll never sell it. I cant believe I wanted to sell it on now I look at it... sigh... LOL

Get it over to STS


----------



## webvan (Apr 6, 2010)

Bump for a legendary watch...just had mine restored by STS and it came back rather good. I did send it back for some final adjustments and also to get new hands as I originally thought the original ones could be kept (the glass was in such a bad shape that it was hard to tell what they looked like underneath) and I'm wondering if they'll get the longer flat ones like you got Jon or the original lobster ones...in which case it might make sense to get them to change the dial too as the original mirror one has a lot of dust on it and this grey/blue one looks really nice...decisions, decisions !


----------



## Sageas (May 15, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## reilc (May 7, 2012)

i like it, its very nice


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

I still have this watch... tis indeed a beauty 

I really hated the mirror dial, the blue and grey versions look sooo much better imho...


----------



## webvan (Apr 6, 2010)

Dang, why do I never get notified of new messages :-(

Heard back from STS, they're getting new "lobster" hands so I guess I'm keeping the mirror dial, still waiting to find out if they think they can give it a clean this time...


----------

